# Michael Lockett =Natural?



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone seen or read about this guy?  I read an article on MD about him and he claims he is 100% natural.  He has, supposedly, passed 3 drug tests & 3 polygraphs..

IDK.. He looks way too chiseled to be natural but I've seen 100% natural people with that type of muscle structure (though not as advanced as his) so who knows??

Comments please


----------



## PreMier (Jun 20, 2007)

Pictures?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

Pics

Looks really fucking big...


----------



## Uthinkso (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't see why not.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Jun 20, 2007)

i think he could if he realy works hard


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2007)

That guy's calves are effin enormous.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 20, 2007)

Dunno, but he has a great looking physique either way.  Good symmetry and proportion.


----------



## gopro (Jun 20, 2007)

So badly want to believe him, but I unfortunately cannot (although I would love to be proved wrong).

He just won the entire Jr. Nationals overall as a super heavyweight. He weighed about 245 lbs, shredded. That is more than Ronnie when he was still supposedly natural. He also added about 35 lbs of ripped muscle since last year, which certainly raises my eyebrow.

I don't know about this one...but IF he is natural, he is the biggest genetic freak on the scene.


----------



## Hialeahchico (Jun 20, 2007)

how old is he?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Just because he's clean now doesnt mean he hasnt used in the past *shrugs*.

He does look pretty damned good though.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hialeahchico said:


> how old is he?



He is 24


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

as gopro said hard to believe, remember Mike Ashley? he was huge and claims to be 100% natural.

this is Mike:
http://user.bahnhof.se/~bksport/tidningen/1987/5/bilder/mike_ashley_1.jpg


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy shit, what is that... 1% bf?! His abs look sick.


----------

